# More quota flexibility proposed ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/edinburgh_and_east/7412780.stm


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The following is my own personal opinion.

Well they've sneaked in a ( probably illegal ) statutory instrument order which BANS ALL quota transfers between Skippers from NOW. In other words the white fish fleet CANNOT rely on being able to buy up quota to keep them going through the year. Well boys thats the whitefish in trouble with this along with the prawn boats which relied on being able to sell quota for whitefish they couldn't catch for extra income.

Just when we thought the industry was getting back on its feet we get stabbed in the back by the politicians yet again. They're excuse , well really non I can see just the SNP trying to play hardball with Westminster and trying to cause yet more problems to get an independence vote nothing more and in the mean time the fishing industry gets crippled yet again all over politicians who don't have the slightest clue about the industry and do NOT care if it survives or not.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/648913


----------

